# New And Need Advice



## ANGIEB1725 (Feb 27, 2008)

Back In 2001 My Oldest Child Was Diagnosised With Cancer. It Took A Big Toll On My Relationship With My Husband Because Of All The Stress. In 2004 I Committed The Ultimate Sin And I Found Comfort In Anothers Arms. After This I Asked For A Temporary Separation To Try And Sort Out Everything Going Through My Head. Durring The 6 Month Separation I Did Alot Of Stupid Stuff Which Hurt The Ones I Loved. My Husband Has Never Done Or Ever Did Anything To Deserve This. When We First Got Back Together We Did For The Kids And I Thought We Were Doing Great Until Last Weekend When He Told Me That He Still Has Flashbacks Of The Images In His Head And He Did Not Know If He Was Still In Love With Me Anymore. He Did State That He Still Loves Me. I Do Not Know What To Do Because Once Again We Are Separated And Hurting. The Children Are Upset As Well. If Any One Has Any Advice Please Help. I Need To Know How To Make This Work Out And Bring My Family Back Together. Thank You.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Angieb1725

I am sooo sorry to hear this. Being a father myself I can only imagine the stress when a child is desperately sick. I certainly hope things improved for your child an that he/she has made full recovery. An affair is a terrible thing for a spouse to live through. My wife had an emotional long distance affair and ultimately fell in love with him. We are trying to recover as it has ended it but she is still is not in love with me. It is difficult but we are trying. I have fully forgiven her for it for it was I that wasn’t providing for her emotional needs and put her in a vulnerable position. For your husband to recover will take time but hopefully he will find true forgiveness in his heart. You didn’t mention counseling in your email so I would start there. Realize that this could take a very long time for your marriage to heal but couples do come back from these kinds of things. Show your husband that you love him but don’t smother him. Ask him about counseling and let him know you are willing to work with him to recover the marriage. Have patience and keep your spirits up. Note my mantra in my signature. You will both need plenty of all four. Good luck and bless your family.


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

I imagine your husband will always have images in his head, if you behaved badly in the past. That is not the sort of thing that you forget. However, he can learn to move on. If he says that he still loves you then there is hope. I think that if he would agree to attend counselling either with you or alone then that would be a good start. Good luck.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

one indiscresion of selfishness can affect a relationship forever. I think you need to let your husband know that what you did was wrong it will not happen again, and that you are willing to put everything into the relationship again.

Really though it is up to him because it is plain that he was very hurt by what you did. 

draconis


----------

